

The Nokia N900 is better than the iPhone - markdennehy
http://www.womworld.com/nokia/15439/n900-is-better-than-the-iphone/

======
jdietrich
Anything is better than anything else, at least for very specific values of
"better". There is no objective measure of the quality of a smartphone. I
guess "I prefer the N900 to the iPhone" doesn't get nearly as many clicks.

Also, the link is to an article about a linked article -
[http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2010/05/10/why-the-
nokia-n9...](http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2010/05/10/why-the-
nokia-n900-is-fundamentally-better-than-the-iphone/)

------
imp
The N900 is definitely an awesome phone. Amazing browser. Nokia doesn't seem
to want to market it much though.

